# Make the kernel understand keys

## ManDay

Hello, I hoped you could perhaps help me getting this to work. I've got an EEE Slate which works fine for the bigger part, but I've problems with the WMI keys. I compiled CONFIG_ACPI_WMI, ASUS_WMI, EEEPC_WMI.

Thanks to EEEPC_WMI I get a /dev/input/event9 on which I see responses to pressing either of the three keys. However, when I press them, the following message appears in dmesg

When pressing Button 1:

```
asus_wmi: Unknown key f6 pressed
```

Button 2:

```
asus_wmi: Unknown key f3 pressed
```

When sliding Button 3 (which is a little slider, which locks rotation under windows) to either direction, I get:

```
asus_wmi: Unknown key f5 pressed
```

In X.org, the Asus WMI shows up as keyboard, but regardless of what button is pressed, it always reports the same keycode 248 shows up.

I'd like to get them report in properly. I think the correct point is to start at the eeepc_wmi driver, because dmesg likely reports the "underlying" problem, but I don't know how.

Thanks.

----------

## ManDay

Even the tiniest clue would be appreciated. Perhaps where I can find help?

----------

## ManDay

Bump. There is also a couple of keys on the side (volume) which trigger no response at all. Only when the kernel is a split seconf before halt, pressing them shows strange characters on the screen.

----------

## Khumarahn

+1

With asus-wmi I don't know how to make system react on hardware volume keys and touchpad on/off on asus eee 1201T.

----------

## ManDay

Bump :-/

----------

## Khumarahn

I solved the problem by disabling wmi, passing "acpi_osi=Linux" to linux kernel at boot,

compiling CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP into the kernel.

Then all keys on my eee 1201t generate acpi events that are easy to catch...

----------

## ManDay

 *Khumarahn wrote:*   

> I solved the problem by disabling wmi, passing "acpi_osi=Linux" to linux kernel at boot,
> 
> compiling CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP into the kernel.
> 
> Then all keys on my eee 1201t generate acpi events that are easy to catch...

 

Can you perhaps elaborate a little on the thoughts behind this?

----------

## Khumarahn

I don't exactly remember what lead me to this solution... May be description of CONFIG_ACPI_WMI in the kernel configuration. And arch linux wiki has a nice article on my computer...

----------

## ManDay

Well, it did not work for me. WMI_EEEPC appears to be required for the buttons on the EEE Slate.

Anyway: I assumed that it could not be made work out of the box. Hence, my question how to make the kernel understand keys!

Thanks for the try nevertheless.

The topic is still open, guys!

----------

